# How to tell if you have a pit bull...



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

If you had to read this to find out..............you don't  lol. Sorry I needed a good laugh!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Ha! Good one


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

I know this was a joke but the answer is pedigree. Looks, conformation, attitude have nothing to do with if yhe dog is a apbt or not


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Bwahahaha. Mean but funny... LOL

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Oh, your a riot Alice! A regular riot! LMAO.

Joe


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Just Tap Pits said:


> I know this was a joke but the answer is pedigree. Looks, conformation, attitude have nothing to do with if yhe dog is a apbt or not


Wait, but what if a dog _looks_ like a pit bull? I looked up pit bull and my dog looked just like the one pictured on Wikipedia. I will just call it a pit bull, ignoring all fact (our lack thereof) that indicates otherwise  mmmmk?


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Hell call it a purple ballerina eating monster from mars idc lol


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Purple? Is that what you get when you cross a red nose with a blue nose? bahahaha!


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Carriana said:


> Purple? Is that what you get when you cross a red nose with a blue nose? bahahaha!


Ive seriously been asked that about "purple nose pits"....


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Yall keep your purple I like muh tigger stripes!
Nothin prettier than a Tigger!


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

What about them there tuxedo pits?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I see your Tuxedo and Raise you a cow patch!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Y'all can't touch the gator mouf!


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

I bust lol pretty dog though.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

I keep hearing about them 120lbs red nose gator pits. Never seen one though.


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

Princesspaola21 said:


> If you had to read this to find out..............you don't  lol. Sorry I needed a good laugh!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I have a sad now ! I only have a mongrel....


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

hashbrown said:


> I have a sad now ! I only have a mongrel....


Whooo pretty one too! Nice collar he's sportin! My cow match is an unknown too. Bought that sucker for $15!


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

American_Pit13 said:


> Whooo pretty one too! Nice collar he's sportin! My cow match is an unknown too. Bought that sucker for $15!


Lol! The collar was mine back in the 80s, no shit!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

hashbrown said:


> Lol! The collar was mine back in the 80s, no shit!


Then it's a real good collar! LMAO. Gotta love hardware that lasts!


----------



## Gucci (Feb 5, 2013)

Well if my landlord asks I have a Boxer 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Someone I know has "yankee terriers" for insurance


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Someone I know has "yankee terriers" for insurance


Lol that's a good one! I don't have dogs lmao. I am so small town no insurance agents come check that kind of thing lol. If my house catches fire I'll send them all to grandmas so the insurance can't say my non covered dogs burnt my house down. Them vicous pit bulls!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

American_Pit13 said:


> Lol that's a good one! I don't have dogs lmao. I am so small town no insurance agents come check that kind of thing lol. If my house catches fire I'll send them all to grandmas so the insurance can't say my non covered dogs burnt my house down. Them vicous pit bulls!


When we bought our house we added it to or insurance and the agent was familiar with the property and it's former owners so no home check. They also didn't ask if we owned any animals. Not my fault they didn't ask the question, right?


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Pedigree and conformation.. funny as well


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

i saw this yesterday, and you aint FUNNY [yes you are]. 
i had to post something so it would bring it back to the top.
you got me on this one. but it was still pretty good. wish i had thought of it.
i wanted to see what people thought a apbt looked like.the only thing is, is there really 'a look' as to what an apbt looks like??


----------

